

Why did 30 yo former Microsoft engineers apply for YC? - ritwikt
https://medium.com/p/d639607056f6/

======
sam93
How did you guys reach out to your prospects - 15% interview conversions is
pretty good ..

~~~
ritwikt
Thats a topic for another post :) - hit me @ ritwikt@gmail.com and I will
share the emails we used ..

One line answer - think what is in it for the reader and personalize to their
scenarios[DO NOT MAKE THEM THINK]

------
egrDan
nice thanks for sharing

